
Hackterms: A dictionary of programming terms - dikiaap
https://www.hackterms.com/
======
maximp
Creator here - thank you for sharing!

Hackterms is a crowdsourced dictionary of coding terms. While learning to
code, I'd often fall down a rabbit hole of research for things I didn't really
need. There are lots of resources that teach you how to do something, but few
explain when and why. So, I built Hackterms to answer these questions:

1\. at a high level, what does this tool/process/concept do?

2\. When is it used? What are the alternatives?

3\. Is this worth my time to learn now?

Let me know what you think!

